# Led tricolor con solo 2 pines...



## jorgeme (Jul 20, 2008)

hola! hace poco vi en un foro un circuito que con un pic 16f628a generabas 3 señales pwm que se inyectaban en un led rgb, perfecto, lo entendi, lo probe, y despues al la hora de implementarlo, me encuentro con un led rgb no de 4 pines (r,g,b,gnd) sino con un led tricolor de solo 2 pines, y busque por todos lados información sobre este, pero no encontre casi nada, les dejo el link de la pagina.

led tricolor

por ahi parece que dijeron que era cambiando la frecuencia, como alimentandole con un tren de pulsos, tambien que era por voltaje. si alguien me ayuda se lo agradecer  ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2008)

El mismo led se encarga de encender los 3 colores, es la nueva versión de los led destellantes, al resibir alimentación, un circuito interno produce la secuencia


----------



## jorgeme (Jul 21, 2008)

eso pensé, lo alimente y quedo el rojo prendido fijamente, ademas en la referencia de la tienda decia tricolor simplemente sin nada de destellante ni nada, veo que tiene un integrado adentro, pero en  caso que sea lo que decis, fogonazo, porque se queda quieto el led?. esa referencia que postee es lo que encontre en internet, lo unico que encontre sobre un led tricolor de 2 patas, pero no es de ahi que compre. compre en bs.as. y no se nada sobre el led... gracias igualmente por la respuesta pero no sera que se controla de alguna forma?...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2008)

¿ que pasa si le inviertes la polaridad al led ?

Posibilidad 1
Enciende en otro color

Posibilidad 2
No enciende

Si el caso es 1, podría ser que el led se trabaje con un puente H, de acuerdo al ancho y polaridad del pulso recibido seria su color.


----------



## jorgeme (Jul 24, 2008)

tuviste razon fogonazo!, el led la primera vez se tranco o no le daba el voltaje, pero lo  probe nuevamente y en realidad recorre automaticamente todo el espectro de los colores....  yo pense que podia controlarse  :x gracias por la ayuda igual...


----------

